# Wickes 4 Speed Lathe



## sabrads (17 Nov 2009)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum and I used to use a lathe when I was at school - many years ago. 

I decided to put together a basic set of tools for a wood turning workshop. 

So I have purchased a used lathe, 4 speed with a Wickes label on it. It can turn up to 1000mm in length, but I didnt get an instruction manual with it. 

Does anyone have a manual that they would be able to copy for me or scan for me ? 

Many thanks, 

Steve


----------



## Blister (17 Nov 2009)

Hi Steve

Looks like you are on your own with this one 

Don't like to say it but you probably have a entry level DIY lathe ?

Can't be to hard to work out how it goes 

Does it have a belt and 4 pulley positions , or a leaver to change speeds ?

When you have posted on the site 4 times you will be able to post a photo , may help us with the ID on your lathe 

Allen :wink:


----------



## sabrads (18 Nov 2009)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply, for what I paid for it I agree it is prob an entry level lathe, but as I am an entry level wood turner then it is perfect for me 

It has a belt system with 4 positions and an on /off button - so I can use it  

When I get to 4 plus posting I will put up some photos so help then would be appreciated.

Thanks again, 

Steve


----------



## Paul.J (18 Nov 2009)

Hello Steve and welcome  
Have you tried getting back in touch with Wickes to see if they will give you a copy of the manual :?:


----------



## boysie39 (18 Nov 2009)

Welcome Steve, I think as Paul said if you get on to Wickes the should let you have what you want REgd. Boysie


----------



## Gitface (18 Nov 2009)

Hi

I'm not sure, but I think the Wicks lathes are the same as Clarke, SIP, etc nock off's.

Here is a Clarke One

Mark.......


----------



## John. B (18 Nov 2009)

I didn't know 'Wickes' in the UK sold lathes. 
They're not advertised on their website, 
the only 'Wickes' lathe I know of, is the engine and crankshaft lathes, They are huge and they are from Michigan USA.
Have you phoned Wickes customer service and asked them if it from them?

John. B
(put a few more answers on here and you'll be able to post photos.)


----------



## sabrads (18 Nov 2009)

I contacted Wickes, they havent sold lathes for at least 4 years - I will be able to post photos in a few posts time so I will stick one up ! 

Wickes were pretty good - they called me back within the hour to apologies that they didnt know about it. Very nice customer service - shame they were no help !


----------



## pete honeyman (18 Nov 2009)

what do you need to know about it?


----------



## wabbitpoo (19 Nov 2009)

sabrads":36kd6crz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, for what I paid for it I agree it is prob an entry level lathe, but as I am an entry level wood turner then it is perfect for me



Perversely, that's not always true, as I have found. Well, its true if you decide pretty soon you dont like the hobby, but you soon regret the purchase if you don't!

Have fun with it, though. I am sure there's not much to know, except perhaps how to change the speed. I recommend getting a good turning book or DVD, or look on utoob for some starting guidance.


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Nov 2009)

I agree with wabbetpoo and will add that if you do go ahead and try before looking at anything the one thing to remember is to make sure the tool is on the tool rest BEFORE putting it near the turning wood! If not it will bang onto the tool rest and probably wake you up! 

It does me if I ever do it!!!

Enjoy, it's like swine flu, infectious!


----------

